# B&W 603 S3



## Gaboozie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all,
I just read on some thread in Audioholics forum that the B&W 603 S3 are not actually 8 ohms speakers but really are 3 ohms and thus are impossible to be driven by a regular receiver and actually need an amp.
since these are my floor standing front speakers and are operated with a Yamaha RX-V3800 I am curious to hear your opinions on the issue.
Do you think an amp will significantly upgrade my listening experience?



> #2
> 07-11-2010, 01:03 AM
> 
> TLS Guy
> ...


http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/loudspeakers/66845-b-w-dm603-s3-vs-polk-monitor-10-a.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I really wouldn't worry about it if your receiver is rated for a 4 Ohm load. The B&W 603 S3 is indeed a nominal 8 Ohm load only dipping below 4 Ohms at very high frequencies where little energy is exerted. In low frequencies where most of the power is demanded it remains above 4 Ohms. Yamaha literature states that the RX-V3800 can be used with 4 Ohm speakers for the fronts.

http://www.stereophile.com/content/bw-dm603-s3-loudspeaker-measurements


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the above Post. While the 600 Series are not the easiest Speakers to drive, they are absolutely designed with AVR's in mind and any one with a solid Amplifier Stage will be able to drive them.
Cheers,
J


----------

